
Ask HN: Visualize / categorize exception logs - Zombieball
Problem: my java service produces 30k exceptions &#x2F; hour in error logs. These logs are piped to Elasticsearch &#x2F; Kibana but it is still difficult to analyze and summarize all the different exception types and causes.<p>Are there any products for categorizing exceptions?  I&#x27;m envisioning a product I could stream logs to and it would analyze the stack traces from the log, root exception class, error messages, etc. And produce a high level summary or visualization.<p>I&#x27;m searching for an open source solution that can be self-hosted.
======
hakanderyal
[https://getsentry.com/](https://getsentry.com/) might help. It's open source
and can be self-hosted.

~~~
Zombieball
Thanks, will look into this.

